# Multi-GPU club



## imperialreign (Jul 4, 2009)

Club for users of M-GPU setups, either nVidia's SLI or ATI's Crossfire . . . discussion of what works, and what doesn't - what tweaks are available, and what rendering effects you notice - differences from one game to the next . . .

just state your GPU setup! 



*MULTI-GPU USERS:*

*impreialreign* - Sapphire 4870x2 + Sapphire 4870x2  => _*ATI Crossfire*_
*Assassin48* - Diamond 4870x2 XOC + Sapphire 4870x2 => _*ATI Crossfire*_
*etrigan420* - ASUS EAH4850 + ASUS EAH4850 => _*ATI Crossfire*_


----------



## Assassin48 (Jul 4, 2009)

i7 920 D0

2x 4870x2 (Diamond XOC/Saphire)

Win 7


----------



## imperialreign (Jul 4, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> i7 920 D0
> 
> 2x 4870x2 (Diamond XOC/Saphire)
> 
> Win 7



Welcome aboard!


----------



## etrigan420 (Jul 4, 2009)

Criminy...well, my setup will look wimpy compared to what's listed so far...

2x Asus EAH4850's


----------



## imperialreign (Jul 4, 2009)

etrigan420 said:


> Criminy...well, my setup will look wimpy compared to what's listed so far...
> 
> 2x Asus EAH4850's




s'all good - mutli-GPU is multi-GPU!


----------

